# My New Toy



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 3, 2019)

Vroom Vroom


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 3, 2019)

Noice!
Paint the helmet the same green as the bike!


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 3, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Vroom Vroom


Nice! Is that a new bike or restoration?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 3, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Nice! Is that a new bike or restoration?



Thank you!

It looks like an old bike, doesn't it?  It's a new 2018 Royal Enfield.  They're being made in India, the last vestiges of the old UK Royal Enfield company, but still made pretty much the same way they've been making them since the 1950s.  They've upgraded them with a unit-construction motor recently, along with ABS disc brakes and fuel injection.  Still all steel, though, no plastic.  It just really made me happy, and I've been working hard for a long time.  It's a reward to myself from me and my wife.


----------



## Buka (Jul 3, 2019)

That's awesome, dude. Nice reward, enjoy the hell out of it.

And Dog makes a great point about painting the helmet. That would look really nice.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 3, 2019)

Buka said:


> That's awesome, dude. Nice reward, enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> And Dog makes a great point about painting the helmet. That would look really nice.



Thanks!  I've actually had the helmet for a long time - prior to the current bike.  There are several helmets I've got my eye on that match the bike better; just figuring out which one I want.  Painting helmets, I'm told, is bad mojo - apparently it can destabilize the whatzit doowahdiddy or something.  I've done it with a spray can in the past, but they say not to do it, so I guess I won't.  Gotta protect the melon ya know.  God knows I've taken enough knocks to it.


----------



## Buka (Jul 3, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thanks!  I've actually had the helmet for a long time - prior to the current bike.  There are several helmets I've got my eye on that match the bike better; just figuring out which one I want.  Painting helmets, I'm told, is bad mojo - apparently it can destabilize the whatzit doowahdiddy or something.  I've done it with a spray can in the past, but they say not to do it, so I guess I won't.  Gotta protect the melon ya know.  God knows I've taken enough knocks to it.



I didn't know that, but I'm all in on the mojo. But, bro, if you can find one that matches that bike color....aw, man, that would smoke.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 3, 2019)

Buka said:


> I didn't know that, but I'm all in on the mojo. But, bro, if you can find one that matches that bike color....aw, man, that would smoke.


----------



## Buka (Jul 3, 2019)

Ooooooooooooh!

Now you're talkin'!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 3, 2019)

Dang it...now I want one 

nice bike Bill. Is that the 500cc? Let me know how it goes and about its dependability if you get a chance


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 3, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Dang it...now I want one
> 
> nice bike Bill. Is that the 500cc? Let me know how it goes and about its dependability if you get a chance



Yes, that's the 500cc single cylinder.  I love the new twin cylinder 650s, they look like proper and classic British bikes circa 1960, but my eye was set on the Classic 500 with it's 1950s look.  I drove down to Chicago to pick it up - it was worth the trip and the rented trailer to get it back to SE Michigan for me.  Price was pretty near amazing for a brand-new bike.

I love how it rides; a proper thumper, all torque and growl.  No Harley - the pipe is very quiet.  Some have removed the stock exhaust and opened up the air filter and added an aftermarket ECU and I am told it makes it a real powerhouse - stock it is not that.  I am trying to break it in as instructed, so keeping revs and speed down for a few few hundred miles.  I'll say it will probably go on the freeway for short periods but it's not that pleasant.  Very buzzy, light in the steering, vibrations.  I think it wants to live around 50 to maybe 60 MPH.  And that's fine for me.  If you want to do the ton, you probably want the 650.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 3, 2019)

Daaaaannggg...that is nice


----------



## drop bear (Jul 3, 2019)

I have had my eye on one of those myself.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 4, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yes, that's the 500cc single cylinder.  I love the new twin cylinder 650s, they look like proper and classic British bikes circa 1960, but my eye was set on the Classic 500 with it's 1950s look.  I drove down to Chicago to pick it up - it was worth the trip and the rented trailer to get it back to SE Michigan for me.  Price was pretty near amazing for a brand-new bike.
> 
> I love how it rides; a proper thumper, all torque and growl.  No Harley - the pipe is very quiet.  Some have removed the stock exhaust and opened up the air filter and added an aftermarket ECU and I am told it makes it a real powerhouse - stock it is not that.  I am trying to break it in as instructed, so keeping revs and speed down for a few few hundred miles.  I'll say it will probably go on the freeway for short periods but it's not that pleasant.  Very buzzy, light in the steering, vibrations.  I think it wants to live around 50 to maybe 60 MPH.  And that's fine for me.  If you want to do the ton, you probably want the 650.



Thanks Bill, I like the look of the 500 too....but I was just looking at the 650 online, and there is a dealer about 30 minutes from my house....Now, how to convince Mrs Xue that I REALLY need one


----------



## JP3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It looks like an old bike, doesn't it?  It's a new 2018 Royal Enfield.  They're being made in India, the last vestiges of the old UK Royal Enfield company, but still made pretty much the same way they've been making them since the 1950s.  They've upgraded them with a unit-construction motor recently, along with ABS disc brakes and fuel injection.  Still all steel, though, no plastic.  It just really made me happy, and I've been working hard for a long time.  It's a reward to myself from me and my wife.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 4, 2019)

Went for a ride today to celebrate Independence Day.  Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable day!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 4, 2019)

Very nice, Bill. I keep hoping I'll be able to afford a bike again sometime. Back in my 20's, for 8 years a bike was my primary transport. I don't miss riding in the rain and cold weather, but I very much miss riding out on a crisp morning.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2019)

Taking with a couple long time Harley guys I know today about the new Royal Enfields and both said the same thing.

They are solid and dependable bikes, they were just to small for them. But both were impressed by it though


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 26, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Taking with a couple long time Harley guys I know today about the new Royal Enfields and both said the same thing.
> 
> They are solid and dependable bikes, they were just to small for them. But both were impressed by it though



And I think Harleys are good bikes.  However, I want what I want.  And I don't want the same bike that 94% of everybody wants.  500cc is fine for me.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 26, 2019)

From the dealership Harley's are getting a bit bland, but to me nothing is better than a custom big frame Harley. 
To each his own by all means.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> And I think Harleys are good bikes.  However, I want what I want.  And I don't want the same bike that 94% of everybody wants.  500cc is fine for me.



Don't blame you. And if I get back to bikes their 650 would be big enough for me. But then I am a fan of the old 81-82 Yamaha 500 XT so 500cc works too.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 26, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Taking with a couple long time Harley guys I know today about the new Royal Enfields and both said the same thing.
> 
> They are solid and dependable bikes, they were just to small for them. But both were impressed by it though



Made in the same place


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 26, 2019)

I’ve always wanted a bike. Ever since I used to ride on the back of my father’s on the highway when I was 5 years old. Yeah, times have certainly changed 

The only thing stopping me is everyone else on the road. I’ve been in a few car accidents that weren’t my fault - 2 people ran red lights and hit me, totaling both cars. I’ve been rear ended twice. I would’ve survived one of those 4 accidents on a bike. 

Yet I keep looking into the motorcycle riding course at a local community college and asking about my friends’ Harleys.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Made in the same place



Harleys are made in the USA the Royal Enfield is now made in India I believe


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 26, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Harleys are made in the USA the Royal Enfield is now made in India I believe



Harley's are made in the US for the US market, and in India for the Indian market.  RE is made in Chennai, India, a continuation of the original factory built by RE of the UK before they folded. RE claims with some justification to be the oldest motorcycle manufacturer in the world.  And although RE is not well known in the USA, they sell three times more bikes in India than Harley does world-wide.  They're not a small company.


----------



## Buka (Jul 27, 2019)

Damn dangerous machines for crazy people. 

But if you really like them, and you haven't seen this movie from 2011, you should. I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 27, 2019)

I thought the movie was pretty good. Proves they can make a good movie out of any theme.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I’ve always wanted a bike. Ever since I used to ride on the back of my father’s on the highway when I was 5 years old. Yeah, times have certainly changed
> 
> The only thing stopping me is everyone else on the road. I’ve been in a few car accidents that weren’t my fault - 2 people ran red lights and hit me, totaling both cars. I’ve been rear ended twice. I would’ve survived one of those 4 accidents on a bike.
> 
> Yet I keep looking into the motorcycle riding course at a local community college and asking about my friends’ Harleys.


I have had three Harley's but it has been several years since I owned one. I rode our counties only PD police bike which was a Suzuki 1100. Pretty quick but handled like a dump truck. Heavy. I have ridden and raced in Enduro and hare scrambles since I was old enough to straddle a bike. Tricky Dick Burleson is an old friend of mine. Man I miss doing multi-day trials races.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 27, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Harley's are made in the US for the US market, and in India for the Indian market.  RE is made in Chennai, India, a continuation of the original factory built by RE of the UK before they folded. RE claims with some justification to be the oldest motorcycle manufacturer in the world.  And although RE is not well known in the USA, they sell three times more bikes in India than Harley does world-wide.  They're not a small company.



Yeah. We get them imported. And they go cheap here.

Harley krishnas


----------

